# New guy



## pattrik (Jan 29, 2011)

I posted in the new member section but I have a question bout my new tank. It came with an under gravel filter but I added a canister because bubbles keep building up in bubble in front. should i just ditch the undergravel? will there be enough aeration with the spraybar?







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Is the tank cycled? If you don't know about cycling a tank read up on the nitrogen cycle. I don't think you need the underground filter but run them both for a while to 'seed' the new filter with good bacteria, if the tank is already cycled. 

How many gallons is the tank? My biggest concern is that it looks like you have too many fish in the tank. Goldfish are messy and need a lot of water per fish, otherwise you will have ammonia problems which are harmful or even deadly to the fish.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

1.Gouramis are tropical fish and its hard to mix tropical fish with goldfish since they are coldwater,whats your water temp?

2.That tank looks too small,do you know what kind of goldfish those are?Try maybe buying two seperate tanks for them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool looking tank.


----------



## pattrik (Jan 29, 2011)

tanks been running about 3 weeks now, fish aren't as big as they look (about 3in). The bubble makes them look huge, 7 gold fish 8 other misc fish. tanks at room temp 75. also it's 40 gallons. I found another 40 gallon tank set up on clist for 100 bucks (was full salt. so all the filters) for the gold fish, they were in my pond but it's not deep enough for winter, yet hehe :fish5:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

pattrik said:


> tanks been running about 3 weeks now, fish aren't as big as they look (about 3in). The bubble makes them look huge, 7 gold fish 8 other misc fish. tanks at room temp 75. also it's 40 gallons. I found another 40 gallon tank set up on clist for 100 bucks (was full salt. so all the filters) for the gold fish, they were in my pond but it's not deep enough for winter, yet hehe :fish5:


I'd make a bet and say your tank is cycled, or at least I think it is for the most part, after 3 weeks (especially with fish in there). 7 gold fish is already maxing your tank size out, let alone 8 other fish. I've heard several people say while some fish need 1 gallon per inch, goldfish need more like 5 because they are such big waste factories. If you don't get that taken care of, in a few months you're going to have some serious ammonia problems, and will have to change the water twice weekly.

One way around this is to get that other 40 up and running and stick the majority of your goldfish in there - they are tough and can handle salty water. Also, depending on your other fish, you might need to do this anyway since goldfish are cold water fish and others aren't, so temperature could become a problem if they're all in the same tank together as well.

Another way you could alleviate problems AND spruce up your tank a little - live plants! They're pretty, they are great waste management, and they reduce stress on your fish, improve water quality and smell, and require no major maintenance (if they get big enough, they can make it so you don't need to vacuum your gravel).

So yeah, that's my ramble.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not so sure, 3 weeks could be about crisis point for tank cycling. Of course the easiest way to know what is going on is with a test kit. I would at least be doing a 30% water change twice a week while you have all those fish in there.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

^+1


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

7 goldfish alone will need A LOT more room than the tank they are in. that is WAY too many goldfish for that tank. sorry.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

You are WAY over stocked in that tank.
The rule for goldfish stocking:
Fancy - 10gallon per fish
Common/Comet - 20gallon per fish
with the 7 you should have them in 140gallon tank/pond.
Goldies don't have stomachs, they eat, absorbe the nutrients, and poop. They are very messy, It is also recommended to have 10X's the filtration for them ie.. 55gallons = 550GPH filtration.


----------

